# ATTENTION Skyline GTR owners world wide / car theft!!!!



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

*Dear friends,

Thought it was time to make this thread and let you guys be aware of the actual situation regarding Skyline GTR theft on a more wider scale, especially in europe and homeland japan.

We have had many members on this forum over the years who got their cars stolen, mainly (do to the majority of UK based members) from the UK, but also mainland europe seems to get targeted more and more with specific GTR theft.
The situation in japan has drasticaly degraded over the past 5 years and we can honestly say that if you own a GTR in japan, you might be a potential victim for car theft.*

I would like to bring light on several factors, that I haven`t seen discussed in deepness on this forum regarding these issues. I think as a community of honest and passionate car lovers, we should at least denounce car theft rigorously and help GTR/skyline or other car theft victims around the world in a unifying front to get their cars back or to bring the culprits behind closen doors.

Here are some facts I have brought together over the past 6 months and I would be more then greatfull if other members could post their stories, findings or observation in this thread. I would even suggest the admin, if agreeing with what is said here, to make this thread a sticky.

Here is the situation we face:

*GTR/Skyline theft in europe/japan: *
There has been a dramatic shift in the frequency of specific import car (here skyline GTRs, many high tuned) theft in europe, but who wants these cars and where are they going to? A quick answer would be Dubai, A/E and africa to just mention where the cream of the stolen GTRs goes to. The others get mostly put in to pieces for parts sales on egay and others.
The UK having a great amount of sports import cars, is targeted also for the simple reason it has many harbours and cars can get shipped swift to Mombasa, Dubai or more near the north african coast, Marrocco seems to be also a turning point for the A/E and Nigeria.

Japan is in the same situation as the UK, being an island, the theft of GTRs and Skylines has grown to such a point that even in japan(where in the past you didn`t even needed to lock your car doors outside of your house) sports car owners now seem to fall in to a rightfull paranoia. Not only is your car targeted as a howl, but expensive tuning parts as well . . . . Racing computers as HKS F-Cons, Apexis PFC are on the wish list of many volks around the world. From japan, stolen GTRs get quick containered and go most for Mombasa to africa or the russian root over Vladivostok.

*Who is probably behind the worldwide GTR, JDM performance car theft??*
If I would know that for sure I would work for interpol
But many fingers point in to the direction of Dubai, Nigeria and Moskau. 
In Japan and the UK, without wanting to say that pakistani people are car thieves (I have plenty of pakistani friends for the matter), there is a hudge number of pakistan based organized crime , which centers on JDM perfomance car theft, mainly to the fact that pakistan has a good location between japan and africa and because the pakistan thieves master english and western style business practices very well.
The basic way of a high spec GTR being stolen from japan is that somebody in Dubai (for exemple) sees a potential car on the net (a froum:nervous::nervous: , facebook, magazine, others) and orders an african import/export broker to take contact with the car thieves. These will try to locate the car in japan or the UK and if found, will probably have little problems to get the car out of that country.

*Exemple: *
I allow myself to quote Shin Inoue, who has been a long time professional in the GTR business and who recently spoke in a NHK (japanese national TV) report about car theft in japan about a precise case where a powerfull Skyline GTR (private owned, but famous in some circles in japan) had been stolen and Shin was able to locate that same car in Dubai . . . parked in some rich mans garage slot(s).
So some of the theft victimes amongst us might have a chance to see their car on a A/E import car forum!!

*How do they steal GTRs and Skylines and how can I prevent that from happening:*
Of course there are the basic rules of how you can protect your car, but the import theft scene is very sophisticated. I work at a car dealer in japan and we have an increasing number of car thefts within our customer car base.
1) Thieves will need about 5-10 sec to unlock your steering lock and start your cars engine. (keyless cars are even easier to crack). They put wet toilet paper roles in to the exhaust pipe, so that there is no big sound when the engine starts.
2) Professional car theft is silent, and invisible, no burn outs with your car and the police chasing the thieves . . . even the cats don`t wake up.
3) Most cars disapear in a container in less then 5houres or get put in to pieces in less then 24houres.
4) R32-R34 Skylines, have no front door anti theft protection inside the door opening mechanism, which new gen. cars have. that prevents a slick metal stick to be slided between the window and door, so the door can be unlocked from the inner. Our chief mechanic even does it on a regular basis, for customers who have in-locked their car.

Make no mistake this is organized international car theft and not some chavs stealing your car to drift it on the next mall parking. If you are a victim, tell your self that your car will be no more in max 24houres. Now look out for it on the other side of the world if it was worth getting there) or brows egay for known parts.:flame:

Of course is there no guarantee that you ever see your loved car back, but I think as a GTR/Skyline and car loving community we should do everything to denounce these thefts online, together, unified and not just letting each victim on their own . . . lets hear your voice and most importantly lets hear those ****ers luring around our cars, that we are going to roll them over on the next occasion.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## blacktopassasin (Oct 2, 2009)

very informative post. Another tip would be to buy a quick release steering wheel, screw on/off shift knob.


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

gtrlux said:


> *Dear friends,
> 
> Thought it was time to make this thread and let you guys be aware of the actual situation regarding Skyline GTR theft on a more wider scale, especially in europe and homeland japan.
> 
> ...



GTRLUX... you are such a DICK!!!

You could have atleast had the *BALLS* to come out and call us theives
instead of hiding behind the "l have pakistani friends" bullshit.

Because your comment just aswell did.


King size Dick if l ever saw one!!..... classic:thumbsup:

And if this stolen gtr car/parts was so prominent, why is it l had to spend approx £5-10grand with rb motorsport/neweraimports/feastautoexport etc etc
when l could have got it from my COUSIN!!:chuckle:



Simply......YOUR A DICK!


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Somebody attempted to steal my car some months ago. They were white people (i saw them) Pikeys maybe. I heard a couple of days later that my car had been stolen to order, (if they had succeded) not to ship the car anywhere, it was to dismantle it for the parts, ie' RIPs RB30/26 engine, OS Giken gearbox, etc, etc, to be sold to someone in the U.K, which leads me to believe that, that person/people maybe on this Forum (possibility) that knows my car and may have been following the build Thread. Trying to find out who the buyer was going to be, if i find out, he won't be buying anything for a long time.


----------



## andy g (Mar 1, 2005)

nozza1 said:


> GTRLUX... you are such a DICK!!!
> 
> You could have atleast had the *BALLS* to come out and call us theives
> instead of hiding behind the "l have pakistani friends" bullshit.
> ...


Bloody hell calm down. I think you are taking him VERY literally, what he means is that the majority of the middleman are from Pakistan. Is that racist??? Does that mean you are the same ?? I dont think so.
So calm down and discuss before you jump on the bloody race wagon. 
Also he is informing all owner what is happening, our cars are being shipped to Mombasa,oh hang on he being racist to Kenyans now. Look get a bloody grip


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

He said pakistani people

I think he should change that

That gives all pakistani people a bad name

I dont understand how he came to the conclusion about pakistanis?
Only a few weeks ago in a restaurant with a few friends and there friends and a somalian started talking to me and said that he wanted me to help him out with shipping stolen cars to nigeria

I told him to piss off im not a thief

I very highly doubt there are any organised pakistani car gangs who target jdms

There are pakistani car crime gangs that do take cars to order but they are mainly chopped up and parts are sold, and when these guys chop cars they leave no evidence trust me!

Anyway i feel you have no clue how the car gangs get the cars out the country, youve put some good stuff up but at the same time alot of shit


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

andy g said:


> Bloody hell calm down. I think you are taking him VERY literally, what he means is that the majority of the middleman are from Pakistan. Is that racist??? Does that mean you are the same ?? I dont think so.
> So calm down and discuss before you jump on the bloody race wagon.
> Also he is informing all owner what is happening, our cars are being shipped to Mombasa,oh hang on he being racist to Kenyans now. Look get a bloody grip


To ship a car from the uk to nigeria you dont need a middle country or middle man

And nigeria are really only intersted in prestigous cars e.g mercs, range rovers etc


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

andy g said:


> Bloody hell calm down. I think you are taking him VERY literally, what he means is that the majority of the middleman are from Pakistan. Is that racist??? Does that mean you are the same ?? I dont think so.
> So calm down and discuss before you jump on the bloody race wagon.
> Also he is informing all owner what is happening, our cars are being shipped to Mombasa,oh hang on he being racist to Kenyans now. Look get a bloody grip


listen mate, are you going to tell me that these so called 'pakistani' organised crime gangs have set out to rob as many gtr/skylines because that is were the many is.

Let me tell you something, lm from birmingham, and if theres one thing that pakistani criminals, as there are, middle eastern criminals, russian criminals, south east asian criminals are doing, its drugs.

Yes car crime comes in to it, but not on the scale of drugs, what you really should be worried about.

Theres a couple of drug dealer pricks on this forum who own skylines, but thats another story.

Calm down! .....hes says in one hand that he cannot be sure because if he was he would work for interpol, but with the finger he's pulled out of his arse, points towards 'multi tasking, multi lingual, pakistani gangsters

Dont get me wrong these so called pakistani gangsters would probably rip your face off is ever you got on the wrong side of them, as would any other gangster (what l read in the local papers, dont mingle with the sort), but to say they are organised, trust me.... they could'nt organise a piss up in a ****ing brewery if they had a chance.

May be its just GTRLUX who has the problem.

Anyone within a thousands miles of that region, he dont like anyway, as he has said many a time through previous posts/threads. 

Maybe his geography is ****ed up,

maybe he just likes the attention,

whos knows,

what l do know is, he is a dick for pointing his finger at persons/region when he is not sure and where l come from, you get a broken jaw for such un-proven allegations.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

????

I am not talking about birmingham.

I am talking about japan and specific about japanese JDM relatively rare performance cars, only sold in japan, which are GTRs or Skylines. Many japanese articles and my reference to the NHK report with Shin Inoue, point out that the car theft in japan for rare JDM performance cars (there is also another one for none-japanese performance cars) is dramaticaly linked to pakistani, russian and brasilian car thieves, gangs, surpassing largely identic crime done by j-nationals/gangs.

The reason I made this thread is that many nice and tuned GTRs end up in E/A or Africa, some may also end up in russia. The peeps ordering these cars are wealthy car nuts, who don`t care if the car they want have to be stolen somewhere. Now why are the pakistani gangs the middlemen? Maybe because there are not that many blacks or arabians doing car business in japan!(so you can`t blame nigerians, even if all the stolen cars end up there) When car thieves get busted in japan they are either brasilians or pakistanis. Then for all self employed brasilian or pakistani in japan, car export business is by far the most frequent job. . . now get a picture. (also note that there are not that many foreign immigrants in japan, then in the UK or else where, so we are not talking about hundred of thausend of peeps)

This thread is not about pointing out that pakistanis or brasilians are the only car thieves on the planet or in japan, but that many fingers point to them when it comes to JDM performance car theft in japan. (russian gangs are by far number one for any genre of car theft, as they operate with the japanese mafia and don`t waste time with JDM performance cars for some freeks in Dubai!)

Now I know that the UK has a big amount of pakistani and indian ex-pats, and I am certainly not saying everyone`s a car thieve, wtf, that would be nonesense!!!, . . . but if your GTR gets stolen in the EU, you get big chances that it will go to afrcia or west asia . . and then I wouldn`t completely exclude the possibility that the same ring of peeps is behind that trade. . . . .and whatever being it a black, a christian, a jew, a blond girl, a british chav, a russian dealer or your mom, or the pakistani neighbour, who has done the initial theft of your GTR in the EU.


----------



## GTR-guy (Feb 13, 2006)

Too late for this warning! :-(


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Guys can we not do the race thing. I have to say though, making reference to any 'group of people' being involved is pretty ridiculous, I am sure there are many thieves of many different backgrounds involved in car nicking and selling, even GTRs, so to pick one particular group out is out of order. Can we leave it at that please.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

The answer is easy, immobilise your car electronically. Not through the alarm system, but seperately. 
I used to fit a dummy CAS to my car if parked for long periods. Everything looks normal, but you'd never start the engine.
If a thief can't drive the car away, he'll probably leave it there.


----------



## projectdarkstar (Mar 27, 2010)

nozza1 said:


> what l do know is, he is a dick for pointing his finger at persons/region when he is not sure and where l come from, you get a broken jaw for such un-proven allegations.


And breaking his jaw makes it better how? Would you beat up anyone who just said something you don't like? Please ease-off a bit.

Geee-sus so much anger and aggression over an observation (poorly worded I'll give you that). Aren't you a bit oversensitive? Getting some distance to the issue is a healthy thing.

Let's drop that whole racist / PC thing, shall we? No point in getting all railed up. Taking everything personally isn't a good way of getting through life.:flame:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

The howl point is that there is a specific GTR targeted theft emerging since a few years and is dramaticaly increasing.
Going out from the simple fact that GTRs/Skylines have only been made for japan only and that a good amount of exports goes/went to europe (UK number1, there are two things this thread wants to say:

1) The peeps who want your car are not random thieves, or buyers spread around the world, but most cars end up in Dubai and Nigeria.
2) Acknowledging that, brings us to the culprits organizing this theft trade for these very specific cars, GTRs are.

Now take whatever you like from this thread, but I am not talking about random theft committed by an endless variation of criminals, this is specific high organized theft and the conclusion is that some GTRs, stolen from japan, poped up on A/E car forums and even on youtube.

Now get the picture?


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

nozza1 said:


> GTRLUX... you are such a DICK!!!
> 
> You could have atleast had the *BALLS* to come out and call us theives
> instead of hiding behind the "l have pakistani friends" bullshit.
> ...



:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

he's not saying all Pakistani's are car theives FFS, hes saying that the majorirty of Theives are Pakaistani. wether that is a fact or not is difficult to prove, but its no different to saying most peadophiles are men, or most Islamic terrorists are of Asian decent, or most Gun crime occours amongst black youths

its not racist if its actually the truth.

mook


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> he's not saying all Pakistani's are car theives FFS, hes saying that the majorirty of Theives are Pakaistani. wether that is a fact or not is difficult to prove, but its no different to saying most peadophiles are men, or most Islamic terrorists are of Asian decent, or most Gun crime occours amongst black youths
> 
> its not racist if its actually the truth.
> 
> mook



At last, somebody with a bit of common sense. Good post Mook :thumbsup:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice one Chris, its a sad life people steeling when someone has worked hard to get what they want and with alot more poorer people wanting these expensive items they will do anything to get them except work, or in the case of forginers sell you fake goods, scam you etc!!!


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

dont cars need some sort of export documentation to leave any country's shore?


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

souroull said:


> dont cars need some sort of export documentation to leave any country's shore?


For it to be legal you probably need something like that yes.
But there's always a way around it.


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

In Japan and the UK, without wanting to say that pakistani people are car thieves (I have plenty of pakistani friends for the matter), there is a hudge number of pakistan based organized crime , which centers on JDM perfomance car theft, mainly to the fact that pakistan has a good location between japan and africa and because the pakistan thieves master english and western style business practices very well.
The basic way of a high spec GTR being stolen from japan is that somebody in Dubai (for exemple) sees a potential car on the net (a froum , facebook, magazine, others) and orders an african import/export broker to take contact with the car thieves. These will try to locate the car in japan or the UK and if found, will probably have little problems to get the car out of that country.

:chuckle::chuckle::clap::clap:

Big up my country people anywhere in the world


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Every ****ing nationality/race has it's share of organised crime. Asians don't have the monopoly on organised crime anymore than the Italian Mafia do.


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

exactly boosted well said 

just like potato peelers at a chip shop all different colours


----------



## northstar34 (Jul 24, 2009)

skyjuice said:


> exactly boosted well said
> 
> just like potato peelers at a chip shop all different colours


how is that comment relevant to this subject


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I think he's making an interesting observation, and maybe his opinion is based on where he is. Clearly he wasn't trying to put across any kind of racist notions.. and possibly his english isn't top notch..the daft racist?


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

All it is HATE

And money talks


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

big up nigerians/pakistanis wherever they be :clap:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## northstar34 (Jul 24, 2009)

Yep, school holidays are definatly here.



skyjuice said:


> big up nigerians/pakistanis wherever they be :clap:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

opcorn: peace brothers :thumbsup:


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

northstar34 said:


> Yep, school holidays are definatly here.


D - E - F - I - N - I - T - E - L - Y = Definitely


----------



## northstar34 (Jul 24, 2009)

yes son, your right, l made a spelling mistake, now where would you like me to stick the golden star.:lamer:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Summer vacation is really on it seems . . 

Just for information: These pakistani thieves are bastards and low level worms, not because they are pakistani, but because they are low life thieves.
If they would be luxembourgish and steal cars, they would be low life thieves as well.

Now if you like to sympathize with 170,107,000 brothers and sisters is your own little problem . . . I for my part won`t sympathize with millions of rapist, killers, criminals, low level chavs and other worms, just because they look the same then me or because they have the same passport or pray the same god that deosn`t exist.
I sympathize with peeps that I meet in life and share my life, because they are honest and brave peeps.

Japan has a problem with pakistani and brasilian car theft gangs . . . swallow it or leave it, . . . maybe in italy its the domestic italian mafia . .nice for them, that makes the stigmata more simple. In japan its easy as well, as there is not a multi-ethnic theft organisation , but a country, nationality specific group of car thieves.

As my pakistani mate from the USS-auction Nagoya put it: The brasilian thieves give all the honest brasilian car enthusiasts and professionals a bad name in japan, where any way foreigners get watched more closely then in the US or the EU. The pakistani criminals literaly oblitirate all good images and inter-racial relationships, the honest pakistanis living in japan, have build over the years with the japanese local community . . . as there are not that many pakistanis living in japan anyway.

Still don`t get the picture???

Last note why chinese, korean, russian or other gangs don`t come in question for this level of organised specific car theft: First these communities are very old in japan and have long engaged in to more lucrative crimes then car theft, so they are not taking the risk to get busted, as the pakistani and brasilian gangs get on a regulary basis each year.
Its in the stats. and has nothing to do with racisme,


----------



## elrodeo666 (Feb 10, 2008)

I'd like to back Gtrlux up here....

Having lived an done business in Japan for almost 10 years what he saying is totally true and not rascist in the slightest.

Its hard to come out and say who is doing the theft without looking like a rascist comment but the thing is, these well organised groups and with strong ties to the Yakuza, are responsible for the majority of thefts in Japan as of late.
There are totally reputable car guys in Japan who are, Russian, Indian,Pakistani,Brasilian, English,American,Australian,Kiwis, Sri Lankan, etc who do things buy the books.
Before all the car theft problems were being blamed on the Russians. The Russian mafia was running rife in car theft but it wasnt so much for JDM peformance cars,more so Bimmers,Benz etc.

Now the focus has definitely changed.

I have long time mates, that are Indian,Pakistani and Nepalese who are worried at what these groups are doing, are bringing the legit guys into total distrust and disrespute in the Japanese eyes.
I personally been to a few of the car wrecking/shipping yards owned by these Pakistan guys and they have no problem talking about how the odd car shows up thats been stolen and needs to be chopped and parts sent off and a hell of alot of these are being sourced by the Yakuza... Nagoya is a hot bed of this.

The thing is there are bad apples in all races. Whats happening now in Japan is these particular minority groups (maybe thats better wording than pointing the finger directly at a certain race) are well organised and are stealing JDM performance vehicles and sending them to countries like Dubai etc.
Hell I could right pages on what dodgy crap goes on. 
I think old mate here has tried to just tell the facts and is getting hammered for rascists comments.
Fact is, at present it is the Pakistani crime groups that are doing a majority of the thefts and for that reason the Japanese police are targeting them by raiding alot of the unlicensed yards.
And as for the Pakistani's being solely responsible..well theres a big list of other nationalities all doing or have done the same.

A hell of alot of this escalated after the global finacial market as lost of foreign labourers in Japan got laid off and with no income have been forced to well..improvise!!

The other side of it is there is a demand offshore from buyers who are prepared to pay for these cars and by any which way means.

Its easy to sit back in your home country and call foul and say old mates a rascist but the *facts* are this is being done by these minority groups and maybe its better to just label them as scum rather than by their nationality.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

ok if the pakistani are the thieves japneses are as bad as them.

The pakistani nick the car and the japaneses help them to ship the cars out of japan.
NOT ALL THE PAKISTANIS ARE THE SAME.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

nazams said:


> NOT ALL THE PAKISTANIS ARE THE SAME.


He never said that 

I know what you're trying to say gtrlux, I've heard about the increase in these thefts, raids on yards etc.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

nazams said:


> NOT ALL THE PAKISTANIS ARE THE SAME.


Hell mate, open your eyes . . .NO ONE SAID ANYTHING LIKE THIS IN THIS THREAD!!!! . . actually the complete oposite has been said and I have pointed out this in every post I made.

I have lots of Pakistani and many other asian friends in japan and everyone seems to be a hardcore JDM car nut with lots of honest passion and open arms for friendship. 

If you are pakistani and participate in this thread, hell you should vent your anger against these low life thieves, its them who foook up, what many pakistani peopel have build up in japan , in terms of intergration, business and relationship with the japanese.

I even know of a Indian and pakistan export company in Aichi who helped the police bust a ring of other pakistani and brasilian thieves who had stolen the god awefull number of 2000 Subaru Legacy/Impreza in howl japan . . . the yard where a number of them was busted in Komaki Aichi, had 200 Legacy drivetrains and engines with less then 1000km on the clock . . looked like they raided the parts streight from the subaru assembly lines . . .

If you are a GTR lover anywhere in the world , even in Dubai or Nigeria, you should report dodgy cars and if you somehow participate in the online JDM forum community, you may help somebody get their car back. 

Interpol raides constantly with the Nigerian authorities the auction in that country and does random car checks there as 90% of the cars are JDM.

@elrodeo666
Thanks mate, we all know how the shit runs here in japan, its good to read your insight.

Greetings to my pakistani mates out there.

Chris


----------



## elrodeo666 (Feb 10, 2008)

gtrlux said:


> Hell mate, open your eyes . . .NO ONE SAID ANYTHING LIKE THIS IN THIS THREAD!!!! . . actually the complete oposite has been said and I have pointed out this in every post I made.
> 
> I have lots of Pakistani and many other asian friends in japan and everyone seems to be a hardcore JDM car nut with lots of honest passion and open arms for friendship.
> 
> ...


No problems Chris..

Its not like anyone is saying that all Pakistan people are to blame...thats like saying all Muslims are to blame for terrorism...
Or all aussies are to blame for killing the aboriginals..

There is a solid racket of Pakistan crew who are doing rip offs left right and centre...Jump on a plane and I'll show you who they are. the ploice cant do anything about it unless they catch them red handed.

Nazams, mate you should try to understand that like Chris has said the minority communities have tried bloody hard to make themselves accepted in the Japanese community and if you knew anything about the Japanese you'd know that the Japanese are pretty bloody rascist themselves and people who have lets say dark skin complexion are massively mistrusted by them and have been for a long time.
Mate 95% of these types of foreigners are working their arses off to be accepted and intergrate into japanese society and business just like Chris said and all this thieving does is make the Japanese think that all Pakistani,Indians,Russians etc are bad.

The thing is..imagine if you were living in Japan and had a real nice GTR and you woke up to find it ripped off. Regardless of race or creed you going to call them one name [email protected]#ts !!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Chris, look at two words in this sentence and tell me what you think:

"Listen to the whole pack of wolves howl together!"

English lesson over.

As to these collection points, they are dotted around Japan, generally surrounded by high corrugated iron walls, and it is very hard for the authorities to know what goes on in there. Cars go in, get stripped down into parts and packed into containers. Containers go out and get put onto ships to certain destinations. The people who work there maybe feel have not been accepted into Japanese society for one reason or another, (language/acceptance barrier), and they create a parallel, hidden, unregulated world. Naturally these people have certain affinities and loyalties with each other, so their language/nationalities tend to be the same or similar. 

I have heard that the latest trend in Japan is to steal aftermarket wheels. Lucrative, yet easier to take and move on.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Thrust said:


> Chris, look at two words in this sentence and tell me what you think:
> 
> "Listen to the whole pack of wolves howl together!"
> 
> ...


Thank you for the formulation , we need somebody credible from the educational panel here to make a point.
Actually is it much more twisted and connected then poor, disillusioned peeps falling in to the world of crime.

I had once visited a garage, who had a crashed R34 Nuer, with a frontal crash and they where going to repair it with the money from the insurance of the owner, who wants to sell after that . . . was not a total chassis damage so was interested to get my hands on a cheap Nuer. Then they said in all hysteria, they would also change the misson as it was damaged too???
They showed me the mission, they took off the other day and that mission looked anything alse then broken (why should it be, as the car only had a frontal crash with about 20km/h, nothing from the front of the engine was moved in anyway.
Whatever I didn`t buy the final car, even if they repaired it professionally with a new mission ex . . . . as they wanted a lot more, as I was giving them anyway.

The conclusion of this story is that my partner who has a shop in the same street was looking for a R34 Getrag mission. Then his U-parts retailer offered him the same mission, that shop had taken off from that Nuer, . . . the reason I know that, is that the picture, my partner had printed out from the email of his retailer, was taken on the same blue garage ground, as the one I had seen. It was the same mission, perfect condition.
That shop betrayed the insurance company and the customer, and sold a Getrag for full money afterwards . . . thats theft. japanese theft!

As elrodeo666, we have about 3000 such stories.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

PS Interesting Japanese lesson for Gaijin car dealers wanting to visit Nippon-koku. 

1. 'Mission' in Japanese means manual gearbox, so 'Mission-sha' is a manual car.

2. 'Automah' means auto box.

In 1. above the Japanese have shortened 'Manual transmission' and taken the last sound ie "-mission" off it, and everyone understands what that means. 
In 2. above, they have taken the head off "Automatic transmission" and everyone understands that convention too! 

Don't ask how that could be logical! 

(Sorry to interrupt your thread, GTRLux)


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I will delete posts I consider are just being offensive or aggressive, pls remember that.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> he's not saying all Pakistani's are car theives FFS, hes saying that the majorirty of Theives are Pakaistani.
> 
> mook


which is blatantly racist. get your head out of your arse, mook ffs


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

Max Boost said:


> At last, somebody with a bit of common sense. Good post Mook :thumbsup:


common sense of the richard littlejohn variety

what an utterly pointless thread :clap:


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Summer vacation is really on it seems . .
> 
> Just for information: These pakistani thieves are bastards and low level worms, not because they are pakistani, but because they are low life thieves.
> If they would be luxembourgish and steal cars, they would be low life thieves as well.
> ...


the picture you paint is obvious- anyone stealing cars is a dirty foreigner :chairshot

gtr lux, you come over as a fairly decent sort of a chap but sometimes you do really embarrass yourself. mainly when you come on here with insular or xenophobic threads
(your 'cove' thread, for example)
that demonstrate some truly ignorant views about foreigners and immigrants, possibly reflecting widely held prejudices in japan, but firmly on the territory of the swivel eyed racist over here


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

gavman said:


> the picture you paint is obvious- anyone stealing cars is a dirty foreigner :chairshot
> 
> gtr lux, you come over as a fairly decent sort of a chap but sometimes you do really embarrass yourself. mainly when you come on here with insular or xenophobic threads
> (your 'cove' thread, for example)
> that demonstrate some truly ignorant views about foreigners and immigrants, possibly reflecting widely held prejudices in japan, but firmly on the territory of the swivel eyed racist over here


Ohhh I completely forgot about you Gavy, as you allways pop up in these kind of threads to have the last word . . . well my friend, you are wrong and you didn`t get the sense of the thread . . read it again would you.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

As usual, Gavman can't see the wood for the trees. 

No doubt because he's sat in his teepee eating his fair trade organic chocolate, and wearing his ethnic slippers while smoking his peace pipe. Be careful you don't fall off that soapbox Gavman 

Sorry I can't type anymore, I'm off to watch Alf Garnett :thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

What a few people have failed to pick up on is the fact that English isn't the first language of Chris/GTR LUX. He speaks 4 languages I think, none of them fluently. Even his own 

I know exactly what he is trying to say, and he isn't being racist. As English isn't his first language sometimes the way he writes things isn't the way he meant to say them. Anyone with half a ****ing brain can see that.

The reason he isn't a native English speaker and comes across in a way that some might consider racist is due to the fact that he is a 'bloody foreigner', and also he's an 'immigrant'. He went to Japan and stole their women, and their jobs :chuckle:

I do hope that clears things up for you


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

There you go! It takes a diplomat to phrase it correctly. 

Thank you, Boosted.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

gavman said:


> which is blatantly racist. get your head out of your arse, mook ffs


that is the stupidest thing i have read on this forum in a long time.

Read my whole post. 

If 99% of fraud in the UK is carried out by White middle aged men, it is RASCIST to say most white middle aged men are fraudsters..

Its FACTUAL to say most Fraudsters are white middle aged men. Its a percentage game.


comprehend that nottion and then you'll understand Chris post better.

If you still think its racist, then thats YOUR ignornace, not Chris's.

Mook


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Thrust said:


> There you go! It takes a diplomat to phrase it correctly.
> 
> Thank you, Boosted.



Me, diplomatic?.....................that's a first!! 

LOL




Gavman, ever heard of the 419'ers?

It's the name for a bunch of scammers from Nigeria. They are known as the Nigerian 419'ers. *All* the 419'ers are Nigerian. 

Does that make me racist for saying that? 

Basically you have to be a Nigerian to be one, but that doesn't mean every Nigerian is a scammer.

Think 'Western Union' and 'Paypal' scams, and you're on the right track :thumbsup:


----------



## andy g (Mar 1, 2005)

Boosted said:


> As usual, Gavman can't see the wood for the trees.
> 
> No doubt because he's sat in his teepee eating his fair trade organic chocolate, and wearing his ethnic slippers while smoking his peace pipe. Be careful you don't fall off that soapbox Gavman
> 
> Sorry I can't type anymore, I'm off to watch Alf Garnett :thumbsup:




Sorry to pick on you Gavman, but I agree. Get off your bloody soap box and think before you type. :lamer:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Boosted said:


> What a few people have failed to pick up on is the fact that English isn't the first language of Chris/GTR LUX. He speaks 4 languages I think, none of them fluently. Even his own
> 
> I know exactly what he is trying to say, and he isn't being racist. As English isn't his first language sometimes the way he writes things isn't the way he meant to say them. Anyone with half a ****ing brain can see that.
> 
> ...


I am so thankfull about your phycho-social analysis of my myself.
English isn`t my first language, but never opened any book to study english anyway . . . so much of it is learned from the forum here . .lol
I am a bloody white foreigner here in japan and most j-males hate me, as they are born xenophobes and have little willy complexes . . . thats why they get transparent for other j-women, when I enter the same room . .lol

The Job theft is a tricky one . . . lets say I do what the japanese should be doing, but can`t because they are all somehow bound to stockholm and boomerang syndromes. Or lets say I do the work that requires comon sense, which naturaly the japanese are not able to do.

Japan is very racist, the things that go here for granted would mean 100% prison term in the EU. But they are excused as they are the most homogene overgrowded population living on a biggest island at the end of the world . . surrounded by utopias as china, North korea and east siberia. . . I would be suffering all kind of syndromes too, if I would have been born here, with no escape.

They are excused:clap:


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Chris - I remember your posts before you moved to Japan and you seemed really taken with everything about the place. What happened?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

NickM said:


> Chris - I remember your posts before you moved to Japan and you seemed really taken with everything about the place. What happened?


Japan is really great, I never dismiss this fact, its clean, safe, exotic, exciting and mega cities like Tokyo are just amazing.
I wouldn`t live any other country then japan, if I wouldn`t be married and having a child.

If you look for anykind of social support, being it government, institutions, work, friends or even family . . . japan is the last country that will help you live your own independent family life without the risky side effects. 
This country is not child future oriented and therefore do I hate everything with a neo-liberal touch and the old hierarchy oriented male culture.

Still no where you can have the bolt excitement of JDM lifestyle then here.


----------



## trophyyride (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice information. I hope that my car will bring back too.


----------



## elrodeo666 (Feb 10, 2008)

gtrlux said:


> Japan is really great, I never dismiss this fact, its clean, safe, exotic, exciting and mega cities like Tokyo are just amazing.
> I wouldn`t live any other country then japan, if I wouldn`t be married and having a child.
> 
> If you look for anykind of social support, being it government, institutions, work, friends or even family . . . japan is the last country that will help you live your own independent family life without the risky side effects.
> ...


You forgot that Japanee schools will destroy any form of common sense or ability to think for themselves that your child/children may have.
Everyone I know that has lived in Japan has left once their kids became of school age.


----------



## projectdarkstar (Mar 27, 2010)

gavman said:


> which is blatantly racist. get your head out of your arse, mook ffs


Great, more PCs. Next time someone uses word 'black' to describe car's color that will be racist too.

I keep wondering, how come truth can be racist? And are you supposed to bend the world just to make it PC? Say you run a statistics on car crime and it turnes out 73% of all crime is conducted by certain ethnic group. Is that racist?

Please stop being so touchy about EVERYTHING. Christ, the world is uptight enough as it is.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> he's not saying all Pakistani's are car theives FFS, hes saying that the majorirty of Theives are Pakaistani.
> 
> its not racist if its actually the truth.
> 
> mook


source or stfu?


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

projectdarkstar said:


> I keep wondering, how come truth can be racist? And are you supposed to bend the world just to make it PC? Say you run a statistics on car crime and it turnes out 73% of all crime is conducted by certain ethnic group. Is that racist?


and what is your source for these 'facts'?


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

Mook said:


> that is the stupidest thing i have read on this forum in a long time.
> 
> Read my whole post.
> 
> ...


where do you get these 'facts'?

source, please


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Ohhh I completely forgot about you Gavy, as you allways pop up in these kind of threads to have the last word . . . well my friend, you are wrong and you didn`t get the sense of the thread . . read it again would you.


from reading the thread you are blaming certain very specific ethnic groups (pakistani) for pretty much all japanese car crime.
firstly, if you are expecting to be taken seriously then please publish the facts to back this up

secondly, what is the point of making such divisive allegations? so we can keep an extra close eye on any pakistanis we see in our area?
or so the police can be asked to racially profile for asian men in jdm cars?


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

Boosted said:


> Gavman, ever heard of the 419'ers?
> 
> It's the name for a bunch of scammers from Nigeria. They are known as the Nigerian 419'ers. *All* the 419'ers are Nigerian.
> 
> Does that make me racist for saying that?


only if you then claim all scammers are nigerian


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

i tell you what chaps
if, instead of typing a load of half assed drivel and pseudo-racist opinion about the ethnic background of certain criminals you actually publish some facts or statistics that back this up, i will have no objection


----------



## projectdarkstar (Mar 27, 2010)

gavman said:


> and what is your source for these 'facts'?


Please read my post again. This time read what's in it, not just what you want to be in it. There's a 'say' phrase which indicates hypothetical question. Furthermore, there's no mention of any particular ethnic group so that ppl wouldn't get railed up. Apparently it didn't work.

If I'll quote police statistics that say that majority of certain crimes are caused by certain ethnic group, does that make it racist? Can reality be racist?

On the side - I wonder why you're so defensive about this issue. My answer to similar allegation would be pity rather than outright aggression. After all, if someone's using preconceptions when percieving the world, it is highly unlikelly they will change their mind after reading someone rant and call people racist for no reason.

Please stop this PC madness.

Ps. Seriously, can't you see the difference between saying that most asians are car thieves and saying that most car thieves are asian? Because by the looks of it thread states the latter while you claim the former.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

projectdarkstar said:


> If I'll quote police statistics that say that majority of certain crimes are caused by certain ethnic group, does that make it racist? Can reality be racist?


here's the problem- the difference between reality and opinion. reality reflects, you know, what's real, and can be backed up by reference to facts, which are incontrovertible. 

however there have only been opinions aired on this thread, and some pretty dodgy ones at that. the type that are guaranteed to cause offence and should be backed up by........?


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

projectdarkstar said:


> Ps. Seriously, can't you see the difference between saying that most asians are car thieves and saying that most car thieves are asian? Because by the looks of it thread states the latter while you claim the former.


afpmsl

so it's ok to say that most car thieves are asian, is it?

yes, i really can't see how anyone could be upset by someone randomly asserting this to be so, without any proof

it's political correctness gorn mad, i tell you


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

gavman said:


> where do you get these 'facts'?
> 
> source, please


you don't get it do you.

I've already said wether what he has said is true is questionable, but if it is true, then his statements are not racist.

Nobody is agreeing with what he's said, but they agree to his right to say it if it based upon fact.

mook


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

no mook, you don't get it

if it is true, then prove it

if it's acceptable to say these things if they are true, then prove them to be true

otherwise they are just as valid as any other bigoted nonsense one might hear down the pub


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

Mook said:


> they agree to his right to say it if it based upon fact.
> 
> mook


so do i mook, so do i


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

gavman said:


> no mook, you don't get it
> 
> if it is true, then prove it
> 
> ...


ok

is it racist for me to say that most people charged with Gun crime in the UK are young black men?

mook


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

It was probably better to simply say organised gangs working out of certain countries are targetting cars.... etc. 

Anyway lets see if we can get back on track with the points of car protection and telling of stories.

*Attempted Thefts*

I had two attempts on my R32 GTR when living in surrey. Both times were flouted however. 1st time they were disturbed and legged it, second time they failed to get in.

both times the thieves attempted to force the drivers side lock. If the battery was connected or charged the impact jolt jumps the locking mechamisn to open - Just like some of the VW Golfs (apparently).

*Time of attempted theft - This is interesting.*

Both encounters were in the middle of the night at around 2-3am. Both times it was a stormy or raining hard. This is actually quite clever as it's obviously very early in the morning so not many people are about & the whether conditions drown out other sounds such as a one off bump in the night.

Also rain fall washes away any forenzic evidence the theives may have left behind - DNA etc. The police said they were not interested in attempting an examination as the possibility of turning up anything was very remote given the whether conditions.

Don't you love living a reasonably rainy country?


*What did I do next*

This experience cause me to up the ante. Now I keep my GTR out of sight and away from prying eyes. It's not the flashest GTR around but it's mine and I will do my level best to keep it that way.

I think the R32's and R33 are the easiest to get into and get moving after what I've seen and what I know.

So it pays to have extra non advertised percautionary systems or locking methods installed. This makes things just a little bit more difficult for the theives to take the car and also is more likely that they will be disturbed

Even simple things like removing the sticker that tells everyone which brand alarm is installed in the car. Most professional (if I can call them that) theives study up on Alarm installs and recky your car then disable/bypass the alarm in seconds once they entered the car. It makes their job harder when you do not publicly disclose this information - such as what alarm is installed.

Anyway just a few notes that may help others.


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

Mook said:


> ok
> 
> is it racist for me to say that most people charged with Gun crime in the UK are young black men?
> 
> mook



and muggings, and rapes...

operation trident...says it all about gun crime in the UK


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

I have just sent over an exhaust system from Japan by EMS. I sent an ATS LSD in a separate box which arrived on Monday within three days. Both boxes went off together, but the HKS exhaust system has 'gone missing' despite known tracking numbers. The Royal Mail do not know where it is.

Now, should I say that the Royal Mail are all thieves? Or all thieves work for the Royal Mail? Or should I say that England is a nation of unscrupulous thieves? Now who feels insulted? hahahaha 

PS For anyone working here for the Royal Mail. The box is five feet long, two feet wide and one and a half feet deep, XXX and that's not kiss kiss kiss.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

Mook said:


> ok
> 
> is it racist for me to say that most people charged with Gun crime in the UK are young black men?
> 
> mook


not if you've got the stats to back it up


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

gavman said:


> not if you've got the stats to back it up


thats fine

so, what GTRLUx has posted isn't racist if its true

thats all i was getting at

wether its true is up to him and the japanese forum members to prove

mook


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I think GTR Lux was pretty brave to post the whole issue up in the first place citing a particular ethnic group as being responsible. Without going into the whole was it or wasn't it racist issue, the subject of naming ethnic groups in this was is always going to be sensitive and a public forum is probably not the best place to discuss it. A lot of the time people don't say things in an intentionally racist way, it's just good old fashioned ignorance and stereotypes that are to blame. I could quote some things I've heard over the years but frankly they make me cringe.

Some of what has been posted appears to be digging a deep hole deeper in my opinion.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

anyone have the pic of the stolen car in someones garage in dubai?


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

It often amazes me that the person most offended by any alleged racism, implied or direct, whether accidental or deliberate, is always some white left wing socialist twat. They are far more vociferous than the original victim or their kinfolk. 



I truly find that hilarious.


----------



## projectdarkstar (Mar 27, 2010)

gavman said:


> afpmsl
> so it's ok to say that most car thieves are asian, is it?


Can you see me saying that anywhere? No, you can't. Unless you're delusional.
Plus that's not what was said by this thread's originator. That's only your interpretation.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i imagine they are in Japan


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> i imagine they are in Japan




:chuckle:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> i imagine they are in Japan


:clap:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

How to turn a very good thread into a racist mish mash !!! LOL Calm down ol chap/s


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

skyjuice said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


interesting thread this one..

but this image is a bit misleading.

it's been proven that this screenshot is a fake. 
Somebody misspelled "black people stole my car" and then Google showed the suggested correction.
They then manually typed in the term "white people stole my car" and did the screenshot above.
It was done in August-2009.

Adding unnecessary fuel to this political fire.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

ok, so i'm going to chip in with my 2c from all the way down in Africa.

I must admit, i do think that it's ok to make general associations, but it should be backed up with some solid facts i.e. more than one or 2 instances.

All this talk about a wave of stolen GTR's landing up in Africa for me is utter rubbish.
As a GTR owner in Africa for the past 6 years, i can tell you that owning these cars in the best of African countries is a practical nightmare. 

There are very few countries where the cars will be able to survive.

Why do i say this..?
Fuel availabilty in Africa - or lack thereof. 95RON is about the best you wll get, and that is in South Africa. The rest of the place only has some old fashioned witches brew.. you'd be lucky to get more than 93RON, and majority of the places do 91RON.
Roads - again, only certain countries. It is practically impossible to import the cars into South Africa. The country's laws just make it a huge hassle to do this.
Mozambique is probably a country where the cars can be imported to and even driving them there is a mission.. but again.. no huge waves of GTR's landing there. 

There's obviously a host of various reasons but i'm not so sure that the cars are all generally going to Dubai and Africa. There's probably some other destinations too.

So calling out pakistani community is probably only 1 out of 10 different bunches who are involved in this.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

In response to many raised questions and concerns:

*1) Pointing ou the obvious is a delicate thing!*
My initial mistake in my first post, is that I didn`t say explicite that the GTR theft situation is mainly focused on japan. Because japan is the number 1 market for JDM cars, obviously, and because here you got the most GTRs, ex . . . as explained in many posts in this thread.
My mistake is that I mentioned the EU and the UK, being the second biggest markets for GTRs oversea. 
I did at no point mean that every pakistani or brasilian is a thieve and that our fellow GTR owners should look out for every darker skinned asian that crosses their GTR!!!!:chairshot

Some other japanese ex-pads posted in this thread and confirmed what was said about pakistani, brasilian gangs being number1 responsible for the increasing GTR theft. We know that, because its no taboo when you work in the japanese car scene and because regulary the press, TV reports about this. I can now search the howl japanese net to show you j-police stats and articles on the matter, but they are all in japanese.

*WHY THIS THREAD????????????
*
Not because we are racist and tell every one to look out for what ever types of peeps, because they are going to steal your GTR!
But because the avarage rate of GTR theft, done by any groupe of peeps, regardless of race and nationality, has been largely eclipsed by the japanese minority gangs, ruled by gangs of pakistani and brasilian origins, being not multinational and running this criminal trade with help of their own countries criminal syndicates.

*Conclusion:*
Because we know that the new large number of GTR theft can`t be blamed on the random avarage car theft of the previous years in japan, done by a multitude of amateur or pro-thieves, the situation is that there is something more going on.
NHK TV has named officially the culprits and the puppet masters behind. NHK showed exemples of actual japan stolen high tuned GTRs, standing in garages in Dubai.

I just try to help victimes of GTR theft, to understand the dynamic behind the theft and that for now you have big chances to see somebody in Dubai or that region of the world drive your beloved car in all its beauty. . . . which raises the question how they got the hands on you car and that you probably have been a victime of high professional international organised GTR theft, rather then the victime of some amateur car gang composed of sub 20year old chavs, wanting to sell a GTR wing on egay!


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey GTRLUX

Any chance you can post up the numbers - I'm genuinely interested in the numbers of thefts being experienced over there. 

That would give us a better steer on how bad things are going.


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

GavGTR said:


> Hey GTRLUX
> 
> Any chance you can post up the numbers - I'm genuinely interested in the numbers of thefts being experienced over there.
> 
> That would give us a better steer on how bad things are going.


I will see if I can find direct links to theft in japan.
But all will be in japanese.

To understand the market dynamics you also have to look at japanese raw u-car exports. Russia is leader by far, but the top10 ranking has changed a lot since the finance crisis. The UK, Australia and NZ which had been leading long time in combinated JDM imports, have been largely taken over, by the A/E, Pakistan and others from that region. With the increasing number of JDM car exports for the newer top importers, the criminal gangs inside these countries of course sized teh oportunity as well and many moved to japan for that purpose.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Dubai is basicly used as a storage facility, to park the cars up before the next leg of their journey. A non left hand drive car cannot be registered in the UAE and therefore cannot be driven on the streets there, unless a L/H/D conversion is done first. Yes maybe a few are destined to go there and get converted, but which country do the majority of these R/H/D JDM cars go???????


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i wanna see these pictures of these GTR's that are found in Dubai...

isn't that yellow Blitz R34 GTR in Dubai (well was ages ago) that was stolen from Japan? or did that R34 GTR end up in France?


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Most cars stolen in Western Europe are smuggled to Eastern Europe, the former Soviet Union and the Middle East.

Where they go from Japan or whose pinching them I have no idea..


----------



## TW60 (Jul 12, 2010)

This is nuts... I've done just about anything possible to deter theft. 2 way alarm, quick release wheel adapter, and a fuel pump cutoff switch that no one would expect. I also unplug the CAS when i know i'll be stationary for a bit. 
I think that a good alarm system is a must, so many of my local skyline buddies have no security system at all. Blows my mind!!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

pupsi said:


> Dubai is basicly used as a storage facility, to park the cars up before the next leg of their journey. A non left hand drive car cannot be registered in the UAE and therefore cannot be driven on the streets there, unless a L/H/D conversion is done first. Yes maybe a few are destined to go there and get converted, but which country do the majority of these R/H/D JDM cars go???????


Sad but true, The ONLY time UAE Customs really look in to the origins of the car, is if it is being cleared to enter the UAE. Even then, This is only if it is entering one of the larger ports. 

One false thing there, the RTA has deemed conversions as also illegal and are no longer being accepted. Its LHD stock or go home, at least for the average joe, if you are some one special or are very close to someone in high positions, nothing is impossible. 

First few pages made me laugh, people really need to get a thicker skin, being of Asian decent, i dunno why but i just found that funny...hardly offensive, to me anyway :chuckle:


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

Boosted said:


> It often amazes me that the person most offended by any alleged racism, implied or direct, whether accidental or deliberate, is always some white left wing socialist twat. They are far more vociferous than the original victim or their kinfolk.
> 
> 
> 
> I truly find that hilarious.


a member of a white supremacist gang would say just the same, but that only reflects on them and the company they keep


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

GavGTR said:


> Hey GTRLUX
> 
> Any chance you can post up the numbers - I'm genuinely interested in the numbers of thefts being experienced over there.
> 
> That would give us a better steer on how bad things are going.


go on gav:thumbsup:

get this thread on track


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

I had my GTR stolen a couple of years ago.

We were living in Aberdeen but Adam took it down to our flat in Edinburgh for a few days. It had been outside the flat for only 2 nights and was stolen on that second night.
Someone must have seen him driving round Edinburgh at some point and either followed him back to the flat or recognised it and knew where it would be parked from a year earlier. (The flat had a private car park behind the block, so not visible from the road)

It was stolen in the middle of the night, door lock and ignition broken.

We were lucky in that Adam had been out that night and noticed it was missing in the early hours of the morning. He woke me up (in Aberdeen) and I posted it up on every forum I knew of.

It was found one month later in an underground private car park. My thoughts are that it was parked there temporarily to make sure a tracker wasnt fitted and they had planned to go back (they had started to remove some of the stickers to make it less conspicuous) but because we had 'advertised' it so much, it made it difficult to move.

We were very lucky! 

No clues on who did it.


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

*Car Theft in Japan*

Well life is full of ironies, I had a Nissan Gloria Black on Black, Limo Black Tint with 19" Super Bling, basically it was in the VIP style, slammed with aero kit, power everything. It was at a body shop getting some things touched up on it, and can you believe it the damn thing got stolen last night, with Sofa status plates on it (American military gets what is called Y plates denoting this car is registered to an American). I am not in the least upset or anything I am more amused than anything, that this car got targeted. Oh well LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL, still have the GTR.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Just found a small article in english (which is a rare thing) on japantoday, which is a small version of the NHK report. (where the same women and her stolen Landcruiser was in side)
Where, oh where has my little car gone? Japan Today: Japan News and Discussion


> Where, oh where has my little car gone?
> 
> Five years ago, Sagamihara City resident Atsuko Kuwata’s Toyota Land cruiser was stolen. In May of this year, the car turned up at an unexpected place: Nairobi, Kenya.
> 
> ...


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Chris, oops, I just sent you a link to that article...

Interesting to see "Shin Inoue" pop up there...


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Thrust said:


> I have just sent over an exhaust system from Japan by EMS. I sent an ATS LSD in a separate box which arrived on Monday within three days. Both boxes went off together, but the HKS exhaust system has 'gone missing' despite known tracking numbers. The Royal Mail do not know where it is.
> 
> Now, should I say that the Royal Mail are all thieves? Or all thieves work for the Royal Mail? Or should I say that England is a nation of unscrupulous thieves? Now who feels insulted? hahahaha
> 
> PS For anyone working here for the Royal Mail. The box is five feet long, two feet wide and one and a half feet deep, XXX and that's not kiss kiss kiss.



May I be rude but,>>>

*So there are also people working in the post offices and customs as organized crimes/criminals to export/steal your car or packet? So bribing is also a common situation???*


----------



## konvert (Jun 22, 2010)

The start of this thread reminded me of my favourite internet quote
'I'm not racist but...' - sharply followed by a curve ball racist post.

Interesting thread though. Lots of 'experts' pitching in with some good info.
Some not so much.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

> あなたの愛車が、ある日アフリカで見つかるケースも。日本発「盗難車」転売ルートを追う
> 2010年7月30日（金）08:40
> 
> 神奈川県・相模原市に住む桑田温子さんは5年前、愛車のランドクルーザーを盗まれた。今年5月、その盗まれた車が意外な場所で発見された。アフリカ・ケニアの首都ナイロビ。自動車の部品販売店を営む男性が中古車販売店から購入していた。愛車の写真を見せると、桑田さんは息をのんだ。
> ...


source:
http://news.goo.ne.jp/article/diamond/region/2010073013-diamond.html

This is what I have found replying on the English version and it is very shocking.
I will translate it today otherwise I can not sleep anymore.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

konvert said:


> The start of this thread reminded me of my favourite internet quote
> 'I'm not racist but...' - sharply followed by a curve ball racist post.
> 
> Interesting thread though. Lots of 'experts' pitching in with some good info.
> Some not so much.


Thank you for your infinit wisdom, . . now can we get on with the real thing.

Enshiu, thanks for the input.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Just pull your main fuse (about 100A out) if you leave your car at the drive of your house. If you do not use the car frequently.

How will they steal it then?
Buy a fuse and put into it?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Woooaa...Shins in Dubai! lol anyone have his contact info? Whats he doing there?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Rain said:


> Woooaa...Shins in Dubai! lol anyone have his contact info? Whats he doing there?


importing high powered stolen GTRs . . .lol . sorry couldn`t resist.


----------

